# Tombstones on the beach



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Imagine taking a walk on the beach and coming across a pile of tombstones.
The story has a legitimate explanation, but it would be creepy at first.

http://yhoo.it/K1z8Kg


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's seems like a bit of a desecration to reuse tombstones like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's kind of sad to think that someone's final marker would end up being treated as construction debris.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man and his progress. Probably some coffee shop now where they used to rest. I just hope they really did relocate them. There are some shady deals made in big business.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That was kind of sad.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

That makes me sad they closed cemeteries down and because the people couldn't pay to have them moved they simply took them to make a seawall??? That's disturbing. Seems to me that if a cemetery closes the cost to move everything shouldn't fall on a deceased's family or descendants. It wasn't their choice to have their remains and stone moved why should they have to foot the bill?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Depending on the age of the tombstones, there may not have been a practical or cost-effective way to track down all the descendants so they would have an opportunity to claim the stones.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

sad...maybe..but some where to old to be claimed by families..I mean If you ask me about my great great great great grand-father..i would not now he was from my family.

humans walk the earth for quite a long time..lots of graves and death were non marked, or even remembered..it' s just markers not bodies..


----------

